# Considering a C&C 30 MK II



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I currently own a C&C 30 MK I vintage 1972.

I found a 30 MK II I am interested in.

Of course I will get a full survey, etc. However, I was hoping some of the current or past owners here could give me a heads up as to problem areas I could investigate on my own before paying for the survey.

The problem is, so far everything I have read had nothing but good things to say about this model 

Come on, give me the bad news, talk me down from the ledge before I jump


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I would look at this as a, is the mk II a better sailor than the Mk I. Did the BAD IOR traits hit the Mk II version etc. ALong with is the mkII a nicer better newer boat etc. 

Then why go with the same boat but newer? If there is a mkIII as I am recalling, I believe it is a better sailor than the 2, which is worst than the mk I. BUT, I could be wrong.......

If it were me, I would go with the 2-4foot itis vs the no foot and newer boat, unless the one I had was in pretty bad shape, or this one is too good vs the old one.........

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe the MkII is the Rob Ball design of the mid-to-late 80s.

It's quite a different boat from the earlier model, of course. She may have some IOR bumps of the day but I think it's a nice boat just the same. We did have one in our club that had some issues, IIRC a bulkhead repair was needed, it was a bit of a major job - but that may well have been an exception to the rule.

But in a way Marty's right - in today's market maybe a similar vintage 33 would be a better step up??


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Faster,

If MK II is a mid to late 80's model, many of the IOR bumps have been taken out after the fastnet fiasco. IF a really early 80, ie 80-82, some of the bumps may be there. But my 85 build ie 83-88 built jeanneau hull from TOny Castro at the time, does not show the IOR issues from the late 70's before Fastnet. Again, I could be wrong on this.

Marty


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

The MK II is the late 80's ('88?)to mid 90's ('95?) version. It sports a very nice layout down below with an aft head and cabin, Island galley, more hatches, a walk through transom, etc.

I single hand or have non sailing crew aboard so I don't feel the need for anything over 30 ft. Other boats on my short list are the Pearson 31-1 or the Tartan 3100, but they don't check all the boxes on my list.

The MK I is a well built boat and a solid performer but it lacks some of the creature comforts I now desire.

I believe there where only two C&C 30 MK (I and II) versions.

There where some design modifications over the years to the MK I and some people may refer to the early 1980's MK I as a MK II. This, I believe, is incorrect. Someone with more knowledge may chime in here and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think you're on the mark, Rob... eg the C&C 35 definitely went through a Mks I, II and III evolutions with all three visibly different boats, esp the deck mold for the MkII (not sure if the hull was a major mod) and finally the MkIII which was the '80s upgrade that much of the line went through.

The C&C 27 went through various renditions as well, but towards the end of the run when C&C changed the portlight designs on the 30 which updated the look quite a bit, not sure that was a 'Mk" change really.

One would expect that each Mk upgrade would have been a significant design change, either deck or hull or both.


----------



## AdamHowie (Oct 20, 2010)

There is a C&C30 at my local boat yard, not sure what year/version, but it is such a nice boat, as you already know! There are no downsides! Just be carefull not to catch 2-foot itus. Since it is your second boat you should have no problems!

Adam


----------



## AdamHowie (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty sure it is a MkI


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Good friend had a C&C 30 MKII for a number of years. Nice boat. Nice open spacious interior, but not much privacy for 2 couples. The aft cabin is tight. Nice sailing boat and reasonably quick for its size. No particular issues that I am aware of.


----------

